# Felt F1X Recall



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just saw this recall posted on another forum and didn't see it posted here. Just letting everyone know as I wouldn't know about it if I hadn't seen the thread.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/09/content.aspx?catid=1540,1539&pageid=1497


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

My bike has been at the shop for 35 days now with no update. I just called Felt and they say they do not have forks to ship out yet, but should in the next few weeks. Had I known I wouldn't have my bike all summer, I would have just bought a new aftermarket fork.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*recall*

I had my local dealer get in touch with Felt over the fork recall and they sent me a new Ritchey Cross fork . It took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I purchased my Felt from a bike shop that I do not normally use. Only went there because the bike came from there originally (it was a gift). They made me leave the bike without telling me if my bike was affected by the recall and then said I would need to PAY for any labor for removal and install of the new fork. I have called them a few times since dropping it off, and all they can say is "It's not done. Don't know when it will be". There is a very good reason I don't use this shop.

Like I said, I could have gone out and got a fork to ride on all summer and then sold it or kept it as backup. I am quite unhappy about all of this.


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

Glynis27 said:


> I would need to PAY for any labor for removal and install of the new fork.


If possible go pick up your bike and take it to a different Felt dealer. It's appalling that they've told you to pay for the replacement, the Felt recall notice makes it quite clear that the inspection and replacement is free (as it's required to be) The shop my be trying to pull a fast one and bill both you and Felt for this. I'd write a firm letter of complaint to Felt about the shop, and the short supply of replacement forks


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Glynis27 said:


> Well, I purchased my Felt from a bike shop that I do not normally use. Only went there because the bike came from there originally (it was a gift). They made me leave the bike without telling me if my bike was affected by the recall and then said I would need to PAY for any labor for removal and install of the new fork. I have called them a few times since dropping it off, and all they can say is "It's not done. Don't know when it will be". There is a very good reason I don't use this shop.
> 
> Like I said, I could have gone out and got a fork to ride on all summer and then sold it or kept it as backup. I am quite unhappy about all of this.


Pick up the phone and call Felt. It shouldn't work that way. You should be able to take it to any Felt dealer for the replacement, and it sounds like these folks aren't playing by the rules. I believe MTBR has dealer reviews. You should give them a nice honest review.


----------

